# Francis X1 Temperature gauge



## Jason Harford (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi All, just a quick one to see anyone can help me. I have and love a Francis X1 V2 machine and use it daily. My temperature gauge has just packed in (the older one with the girl pulling tongue). Can I repair this myself somehow or would I need a replacement part? If has anyone got a spare to sell.

many thanks


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

These go wrong a lot of the time, its a very common fail.

I had one and the same happened to me, , i just carried on using it with it not working. It only displays the temperature, it doesnt alter it.

you could perhaps contact the facebook link I have provided. They might have one cheaper

https://www.facebook.com/Richards-Coffee-Machines-122643514575238/

The part can easily be installed by yourself.

http://www.craystoneshop.co.uk/francisfrancis-x1-temperature-gauge-c2x17587714


----------



## Jason Harford (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Jumbo,

thanks for such a quick response! I still use the machine the same no problem but I love the whole ritual of making coffee and the gauge just adds to it so I'll hopefully replace the part if I can get one.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Take the front off and have a peak inside. you might be lucky and find the wire has come loose, or burnt through because its touched something hot.

http://www.saum.cc/FFX1.html


----------



## Jason Harford (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Jumbo, I took your advice and I think I might of got lucky. When I took it apart and put it back together the gauge seemed to work. Not perfectly like before so I contacted Richard and he was very helpful so I'll order a new one as it looks like its probably on its way out. Again thanks for your help.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Your welcome, and i'm pleased i could help.


----------



## Araucaria1 (Jan 17, 2018)

I am on my second temperature gauge in 5 years and this too, is starting to fail. Gauge is accurate for about 2 years then slowly under-reads until the indicated temperature hardly moves; time to buy a new one - or as I'm not going to the expense of a third unit, will just rely on the green light to tell me the water is hot enough. I've checked the water temperature at the green light and that is OK at about 85 DegC. As the union is a liquid filled capillary, I guess it slowly leaks over time. Not a good design!


----------

